# Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?



## NeerG (13. Juni 2017)

*Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine Steam Link gekauft und feststellen müssen dass die Verbindung via WLan keine optimale Lösung ist, selbst bei YT Streams gibts manchmal ruckler.
Derzeit bin ich wie folgt verbunden: Steam Link via Ethernet-Kabel --> (UPC) Router --> Cisco Repeater via WLan --> PC.
Und das alles über 2 Stöcke in einer Wohnung, dadurch alles etwas kompliziert.

Nun wollte ich ein LAN Kabel direkt von PC zu  Steam Link verbinden, allerdings passt kein Ethernet-Kabel unter bzw durch meine Türe ohne dass es abgeknickt wird, auch nicht das sehr dünne und flache von Valve was mitgeliefert wurde.
Und da ich die Türe gezwungenermaßen öfter benutze könnte das Kabel dadurch sehr schnell kaputt werden. ^^

Meine Frage wäre ob es entweder ein noch dünneres Kabel gibt oder ob man sonst eine stabilere Verbindung als via WLAN einrichten könnte.
Extra durch die Wand bohren oder die Türe abfeilen wäre mir zu aufwändig und zu Riskant, ganz besonders weils nur eine Mietwohnung ist.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Garnorh198 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Es gibt Ethernetkabel auch als Flachkabel. Die sind dann nur wenige mm dick.

hier zum Beispiel


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Ist so was dünner als das mitgelieferte?
Amazon.de: Gunstige Preise fur Elektronik & Foto, Filme, Musik, Bucher, Games, Spielzeug & mehr


----------



## Garnorh198 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Keine Ahnung wie dick das mitgelieferte Kabel ist. Das von mir verlinkte hat eine Höhe von 1,5 mm.


----------



## Darmdorf (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Genau, Suche einfach nach "CAT 7 PATCHKABEL STP FLACH". Solche Kabel sind sehr gut isoliert, ziemlich flach (ca. 3,5mm) und müssten ünter Türen passen. Sie sind sehr gut biegsam und lassen sich in in relativ kleine Radien um Ecken verlegen. Ich habe 20m von den Zeug im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Welche Länge brauchst Du denn? Vielleicht kannst Du mit Unterlegscheiben in die Türscharniere eventuelle Spiel nach oben ausnutzen in Deinem Problemtür.


----------



## NeerG (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Ja stimmt das am Bild ist leider ziemlich genau die "dicke" vom Steam Link Kabel, das wurde leicht angezwickt sollte aber noch gehen.
1. klemmt die Türe leicht und 2. wird es wohl schnell kaputt wenn ich die Türe immer auf und zu mache.
Habs jetzt mal auf dünn und flach ausgebessert.


----------



## fotoman (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Ich weiss ja nicht, was Du für eine hermetisch abschließende Zimmertüre hast. Wenn das Kabel mit 1,5mm Dünne jetzt "fast" passt, könntest Du ja auch für die Türe hauchdünne Unterlegscheiben suchen. dann würde die Türe um 0,5 mm bis 1 mm angehoben und das Kabel müsste passen.

Bis auf die Wohnungsabschlustüre würde sowas bei mir zumindest bisher überall funktionieren.

Zusätzlich würde ich das vorhandene Kabel nochmal EXAKT nachmessen. Es gibt wohl geschirmte "Flachkabel" mit 2,2/1,8 und 1,5mm Dicke
Im Zweifel kannst Du auch testen, ob ein ungeschrimtes Kabel genügt, die gibt es ab 1mm Dicke:
30CF2111U | IT BUDGET GmbH - Deutschlands grosser Fachhandler fur Netzwerktechnik


----------



## NeerG (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Hehehe naja so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht.
Ich glaub das Problem ist das der Boden nach außen minimal höher ist als nach innen und das Kabel wird nur an einer Kleinen stelle eingezwickt.
Das mit den Unterlegscheiben ist allerdings eine sehr gute Idee, danke dafür!
Werde ich morgen gleich Testen.


----------



## Darmdorf (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Mit der Idee war ich erster! 



Darmdorf schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du mit Unterlegscheiben in die Türscharniere eventuelle Spiel nach oben ausnutzen in Deinem Problemtür.


----------



## -RedMoon- (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Als Alternative kann ich dir PowerLAN empfehlen und zwar die 1200er von TPLink. Damit konnte ich die Xbox meines Sohnes schnell und stabil anbinden, wo kein WLAN möglich war. Ich kann damit sogar bis in meinen Keller übertragen (3 Stockwerke). Aber wie gesagt, nur mit den TPLink, mit anderen Herstellern klappte keine stabile Verbindung. Nur mal so als Hintergedanken, falls alle Stricke reißen sollten.


----------



## NeerG (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Also ich hab meine Unterlegscheibe mal umgedreht da ich beim raus nehmen gemerkt habe dass die auf der einen seite etwas höher ist, ich glaube es is einfach Dreck bzw Ablagerungen. XD lustigerweise geht sich das Kabel jetzt aus und die Tür hält auch ordentlich. werde aber trotzdem in den baumarkt schauen und welche kaufen, wer weiß wie lang das hält.

Jetzt wollte ich noch wissen ob man, ohne eine extra Netzwerkkarte zu kaufen, mit zb einem usb Adapter ein 2. Ethernet-Kabel am pc anstecken kann ohne Qualitäts oder Geschwindigkeitsverlust.
Also 1 für Internet und 1 für Steam Link. ^^


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ethernetkabel passt nicht ohne Probleme durch die Türe, dünnere Alternative etc.?*

Einen Switch vor den PC wäre da die richtige Lösung.

Router -> Switch -> PC
Router -> Switch -> SteamLink


----------

